# TV Picture Backlight Settings Keep Resetting



## DYBC888 (Nov 17, 2020)

So I have this situation where every time I turn on my TV and change my input source to TiVo Stream 4K, my TV Backlight setting resets back up to full brightness (+20). I change it back down to 10, but then if I turn off the tv, or change sources (change to my xbox, then back to TiVo), the Backlight is back up to +20.

I tried tried all the menus in the Access Hidden A/V Menus thread and disabled HDMI CEC, but it still happens every time. I've narrowed it down to only this input, so it makes me think it's something to do with the TiVo Stream 4K device itself. Any thoughts or conspiracy theories?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Did you try putting the TS4k on a different input and seid the problem persists? 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## DYBC888 (Nov 17, 2020)

dbpaddler said:


> Did you try putting the TS4k on a different input and seid the problem persists?
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


I just tried it but the problem still persists. Good idea, though.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Well at least it narrows it down to the TS4k. Don't think I've seen it actually change a tv's settings though from the various complaints on here. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------

